# Raccoon trappin



## tylermckee (Jan 21, 2006)

I got a couple raccoons bothering the cats and dog so i figure i'll trap em' and relocate them far away from my house. Anyone built a backyard animal trap im still trying to figure out how to go about it. humane or not


----------



## Locoweed (Jan 21, 2006)

Look at "Have a Heart" traps


----------



## Poundcake (Jan 22, 2006)

You could always call your local dog catcher. :angry2:


----------



## clearance (Jan 22, 2006)

.22


----------



## b1rdman (Jan 22, 2006)

tylermckee said:


> I got a couple raccoons bothering the cats and dog so i figure i'll trap em' and relocate them far away from my house. Anyone built a backyard animal trap im still trying to figure out how to go about it. humane or not




You need a bigger dog. 

Problem solved


----------



## ASD (Jan 22, 2006)

.22 or a bow


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 22, 2006)

b1rdman said:


> You need a bigger dog.
> 
> Problem solved



 yup


----------



## xander9727 (Jan 22, 2006)

.22 subsonic ammo............or an 036.


----------



## rb_in_va (Jan 23, 2006)

TreeCo said:


> Good mulit use saw.



An 036 is good for mullet? Is that the hairstyle or the fish? Either way it's good to know.


----------



## cord arrow (Jan 23, 2006)

how could this be moved from the outdoor forum???

somebody has entirely too much time on their hands.

frog gigging is next, i'd reckon.


----------



## xander9727 (Jan 23, 2006)

Moving threads must be a power thing..........maybe that's why I don't have any power?


----------



## pbtree (Feb 9, 2006)

Try a .22, or a saucer of rediator coolant - just be sure to put it somewhere where the dogs can't get at it...


----------



## Marky Mark (Feb 9, 2006)

pbtree said:


> or a saucer of rediator coolant - just be sure to put it somewhere where the dogs can't get at it...



That has to be the stupidest thing to ever say. If a raccoon can get at it you don't think a dog or cat will. Have some common sense. 

Here's what flybait mixed with coke a cola looks like that many farmers put out. This guy who did this job was a dairy farmer. Maybe 10 feet from his first stall. He also piosoned his own dog. 






To show you how stupid and deadly that mixture is. This coon didn't make it 6 feet from the pioson.


----------



## pbtree (Feb 9, 2006)

Probably true on some instances - of course my dogs do not climb trees and I do not consider a cat to be a great loss!

I think I like the .22 idea better anyway!


----------



## xander9727 (Feb 9, 2006)

I've changed my ways......now I catch them in a live trap, let them view several hours of "how to be a good raccoon video", tag them and set them free. If I catch the same raccoon again acting inappropriately, I make him watch twice the videos and set hime free again. If he is caught a third time I give him a homemade meal, shave his leg, bring in all of the neighbors who have had problems with raccoons and have them witness him receiving a sodiumbarbitol injection. I then pay to have him buried.

Yes this makes much more sense.


----------



## eric_271 (Feb 9, 2006)

xander9727 said:


> I've changed my ways......now I catch them in a live trap, let them view several hours of "how to be a good raccoon video", tag them and set them free. If I catch the same raccoon again acting inappropriately, I make him watch twice the videos and set hime free again. If he is caught a third time I give him a homemade meal, shave his leg, bring in all of the neighbors who have had problems with raccoons and have them witness him receiving a sodiumbarbitol injection. I then pay to have him buried.
> 
> Yes this makes much more sense.



You changed your ways? Post a pic of your bar and chain, Im looking for blood and hair.


----------

